# Girls, You can Accept the Golf Invitation



## clover

It is common to hear women express that they can’t accept an invitation to play golf because they are not good enough. Here, I’d say that it doesn’t matter. You can enjoy the game with score over 120.
You can follow the advices to accept golf invitation. You can do it as men.
1. Play in Your Comfort Zone 
It’s okay to feel like a beginner and announce it up front. Actually, it’s even better to describe yourself as an educated beginner. If on the course you have trouble keeping up with your golfing partners, be prepared to pick up your ball. Simply put it in your pocket and announce you will tee it up on the next hole. This is perfectly acceptable in casual golf games. If you are not finishing the hole, make yourself valuable by tending the flagstick when you get to the green. 
2. Avoid Tournaments Where You Must Play & Count Every Stroke 
During the early stages of learning the game, it just doesn’t make sense to be a stickler about rules – like counting every whiff and playing every bungled shot. So steer clear of these easily-avoided situations! Instead, look for tournaments with a scramble or best-ball format. Four-player team scrambles are very popular at corporate and charity golf events. 
Here’s how a scramble works. Each foursome usually has players of varying abilities. Each player in the foursome tees off, and then everyone hits again from the spot where the best of the team’s tee shots landed (that’s often the shot of one of the strongest players in your team). This is repeated down the fairway until all four balls are on the green, and then until one gets in the hole. (You only count your team’s best shots from the tee into the cup.) If you are a good putter, you can end up as the star of your team, even if you miss fairway and tee shots.


----------



## 373

I would say well over half the girls I dated when I was young played golf and playing together was a lot of what amounted to our dates. A lot of people were amazed that I didn't marry one particular girl who played for her high school golf team. Everyone just assumed we were made for each other.

Oddly enough, the girl I married didn't take up the game until after we were married and dropped it once she was pregnant with our first child. I wish she had come back to it. In the first place, she had enormous potential and would have been good at it. Every time I see other guys playing golf with their wives, I'm a bit envious. Who cares what they shoot? It's a great way to spend a pretty good amount of time together.

As for just playing together, men and women, why not?


----------



## Fourputt

DennisM said:


> I would say well over half the girls I dated when I was young played golf and playing together was a lot of what amounted to our dates. A lot of people were amazed that I didn't marry one particular girl who played for her high school golf team. Everyone just assumed we were made for each other.
> 
> Oddly enough, the girl I married didn't take up the game until after we were married and dropped it once she was pregnant with our first child. I wish she had come back to it. In the first place, she had enormous potential and would have been good at it. Every time I see other guys playing golf with their wives, I'm a bit envious. Who cares what they shoot? It's a great way to spend a pretty good amount of time together.
> 
> As for just playing together, men and women, why not?


I agree, Dennis. My wife plays once or twice a year. We always have a good time when we play together, so I'd love to get her out more often than that, but she just doesn't show a lot of interest. :dunno:


----------



## Surtees

I've just got my little ones some clubs for chrissy now I've told my wife she needs to get some to she's show some interest but with here running her own bussiness time is something she doesnt always have a lot of, and she works most weekends. But that doesnt mean I'm going to stop trying.


----------

